

Show HN: My IPhone App that makes $25 a day - eeagerdeveloper

Birthday Reminder Pro+ helps you keep track of upcoming birthdays and notifies you before hand so that you can call, text, email, or Facebook message your friend on their Birthday. It cost $0.99.<p>Please try it out and tell me any suggestions you have on improving it.<p>Here is a link:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/birthday-reminder-pro/id427341961?mt=8<p>Here are some free codes to try it out for free. First come first serve.<p>PKWK6FAL6H9R<p>4Y9W36KPXW3Y<p>N9LM9XYR9NWX<p>LMPHAFXEENTR<p>EAKAY7NFM44T<p>76FXWTWA7M3K<p>AKKJRWPF34R4<p>KT9XJ9RRH3R4<p>AAN7X9LRTEP9<p>ANW77JE6RPLJ
======
agent86
I used code: AAN7X9LRTEP9

This is a great example of a sweet little app that fills a gap for me. Some
comments based on my initial usage.

Three bug-ish type things:

* If you have an entry without both a first and last name - say "Dad" - it displays the missing portion as "(null)". So, in my case, it shows "(null) Dad". I'd personally prefer it just displayed whatever it had and skipped the null.

* Clarify the "None" value in the "Notify Days Before" option. Does "None" mean 'Don't notify me at all' or 'Notify me on the actual day'? I tend to like to know on the day of, so I can call or otherwise contact the person. Without tinkering, I can't tell if the app does that or what this option really means. If the app can't notify ON the day, I'd really like it to.

Two requested features:

* Anniversary Support - I absolutely love that it populates itself from my address book based on the Birthday category. It would be doubly awesome if it did the same with the Anniversary entry as well! Perhaps have them appear on the "Upcoming Birthdays" screen with red calendar days instead of blue ones, and make an option to disable them if the person desires.

* Two Stage Reminders - It would also be cool to have two of reminders to trigger. Basically remind me a X days before and then the actual day of. X days before so I can remember to get a gift or make a plan, and then the day of to remind me again because I'm stupid :-). Other people would only want to be reminded once, so it should certainly be an option that can be disabled.

Two things I love about the app:

* If I had Facebook, I'm sure that integration would be awesome and useful. Automation is very cool.

* I love how it tells me how old they will be. Saves me from having to figure that out every time a birthday comes up.

This is a really cool app. I hope you continue to work on it and it continues
to be successful for you.

~~~
eeagerdeveloper
Thank you agent86. Your feedback is appreciated. 1\. The (null) is a bug and I
will fix that in the next release. 2\. If you don't turn off notifications,
you will always be notified on the day of the birthday. The notify days before
is an additional notification that you can receive. I will try to clarify this
on the settings page. 3\. The anniversary support sounds like a good idea.
I'll try to add that to the next release.

In addition, I was thinking of adding notes to track birthday gifts to give a
person. Do you think notes would be useful to you?

Thanks again for your feedback.

~~~
agent86
Number 2 sounds like the two stage reminders I requested, which is awesome. I
need to go back in and alter my notifications now.

I very much await anniversary support. Fantastic!

I think your idea of a note for each entry could be very useful, though I'd
prefer it be pretty open/generic. Like when I tap on the contact, under the
buttons I get a box I can enter text in. That way you can use it for any
purpose - gift tracking, party details, etc.

With any text entry, please enable/support the landscape keyboard if it isn't
too much hassle. It's not a "sky is falling" thing to not have, but I just
prefer to enter text with that way and it screams attention to detail.

One thing I've noticed with more usage is the iAd that appears when you enter
into the details of a contact. That's just a pet peeve of mine for a paid app.
Obviously I did not pay, so I'm not going to complain :-).

In a non-pro, or Lite, version I would keep the iAd where you have it now and
even add another one at the bottom of the home screen and settings screen. For
an app like this it isn't terribly intrusive, and if it's a free version you
should get something for your effort.

If the iAds end up performing better cost wise than the 99 cent ad-free Pro
version, maybe bump the Pro version up to $1.99 to compensate. I'm sure folks
with actual app store experience could offer better advice in this area
though.

------
eeagerdeveloper
Here is a direct link: [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/birthday-reminder-
pro/id42734...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/birthday-reminder-
pro/id427341961?mt=8)

